# Getting married under a tier 4 student visa



## Alejandro89 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi

Hi

I´m in the Uk under a tier 4 student visa. and me and my partner are looking for to get married and gor forward and apply for a spouse visa in the UK. we have been together for more than 2 years and also we have a littel kid together. So i´m running out of time with it. because my visa finish in between 4 months. The real problem is that my partner . she is not earning £18,600per annum therefore we do not meet the financial requirement. but we still want to go forward and get married . I have a partime job would it help? would we be rejected if we still going forward . is really important for us to be together but there is the big problem of the £18,600per annum .

I hope i can get a good advice.

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Alejandro89 said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


If you are currently in the UK with permission to work and you apply for FLR as a partner/spouse, then both you and your wife/fiancee/partner's income will count. 

Have you been living together for at least 2 years? If so, you can skip getting married and apply for an unmarried partner. This is more complicated as you have to have documentation of living together for at least 2 years. 

If you choose to go the spouse visa route, you can always get married now in a smaller, city hall affair, and then have a larger, celebratory wedding later with family if you like. 4 months is plenty of time to sort that out and apply for your visa. 

Whatever you choose, we all strongly recommend going with a same-day PEO appointment. It will cost slightly more, but most likely you will get an answer on the same day. If you apply by post, current wait times is between 6-9 months, and during this time you would not have your passport and be unable to travel. 

Whatever route you take, you must be able to prove that between the two of you you earn at least £18,600. This amount is NON-NEGOTIABLE, and UKBA have been advised to show NO discretion about this matter. 

Between the two of you, how much to you earn GROSS per month? If it is over £1550 (together), you can apply and meet the financial requirement using Category A. If you don't meet this monthly minimum, if you can prove that together, in the past 12 months you have earned over £18,600 GROSS, you can apply via Category B. 

If together you do not meet the £18,600 minimum, I'm afraid you will not be able to extend your stay until you can either save money to meet the requirements, or secure better-paying or additional work. Good luck.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you cannot meet the financial requirement and your Tier 4 expires, you have to return to Cuba and wait until your partner can meet the financial target, and then apply for spouse settlement visa there.
You may be able to extend your stay in UK if you can secure a job at graduate pay (£20k a year) and your employer sucessfully sponsors you for Tier 2 general. They don't have to advertise the post and don't have to offer it first to EEA or settled applicants.


----------

